# Must-Haves for Sheep..?



## secuono (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, got this from someone asking in the Goat section.
What do you guys have for your sheep that you think is an absolute Must Have? 
From out in the barn, health, etc.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolute MUST have for our sheep is top quality pasture and hay as they are strictly grass fed


----------



## secuono (Apr 25, 2011)

Is hay needed in winter? There's a large farm across the street and they never feed anything[hay or pellets or salt/mineral], they move the sheep on the grass and that's it.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 25, 2011)

Good fencing, good food, clean water.

Somewhere you can pen them up if you need to catch individuals for treatment or examination; preferably somewhere that lends itself to easily catching individuals, in a chute or whatever.

Some oil + baking soda + drenching gun (or turkey baster) in case of bloat.

Good fencing.



> Is hay needed in winter? There's a large farm across the street and they never feed anything[hay or pellets or salt/mineral], they move the sheep on the grass and that's it.


It depends totally on your area, no idea where you live. If grass grows most of the year and you have enough land, you may be able to get thru winter on stockpiled standing pasture. Most people have either insufficient land or too-long winters and need to feed hay. Also possibly in the summer if you run out of grass growth for a while.

Pat


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 25, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> Is hay needed in winter? There's a large farm across the street and they never feed anything[hay or pellets or salt/mineral], they move the sheep on the grass and that's it.


  I'm afraid so in Canada with 3 foot of snow for 4 months theres not much grass about - if only I could do their method


----------



## theawesomefowl (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, sheep do not require much equipment and most of it is more for the shepherd's convenience. They are hardy animals (most/many breeds anyway!).

I am starting out with a simple 9' x 15' shed which was on one side of our woodshed/smaller barn/chicken coop.  I'm just installing a small hay rack, bright pink bucket and bucket hook, and a gate across the front to keep them in and coyotes out. 

I don't really know about first-aid essentials, I'm just going to get some blood stop powder, hoof trimmers and Blu-Kote if thats how you spell it. I already have some 20 gauge needles and syringes I bought for the fowls and never used. 

For feed you need a good quality hay, fresh clean water (I've read they won't anything else) and some sheep (NOT cow, goat, or horse because they may contain toxic amts of copper) salt mineral mix, a block or loose salt mix.  

Or substitute "grass" for hay. Hay is only dried grass to feed when there isn't enough growing.  Sheep are by nature grazers, not browsers as goats are, so they need grass, but not too rich all at once.

As for books, I recommend reading Living With Sheep if you are completely new to them, then reading Storey's Guide to raising Sheep or an equivalent for real information on keeping them
Sheepandgoat.com, sheep101 and sheep 201 are all fantastic websites for information also.
Have fun! 
~Awesomefowl


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 25, 2011)

Since our closest vet is 45 minutes away and _when_ it rains we can get flooded in, we always keep on hand - syringes, with and without needles, penicillin, Ivermectin,  Karo syrup, electrolytes, vegetable oil, colostrum and milk replacer, baby bottles and nipples, benadryl, plenty of old towels, surgical gloves and square bales from farmers we know.  There is probably more, but that is all I can think of to add now.

OH!  It is always a good idea to network with and know sheep people in your area.


----------

